# tex cigars dot com



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

just got my order in from www.texcigars.com . just wanted to share with everyone that i was happy with them, and that there customer service was outstanding. i would email them and get replys with in hours.The smokes arrived very well packaged with the exception of no humi control. but ive got something for that. Got these tatuaje P1's for 99.49 shippped. not bad for 31 tatuaje cigars  its on the affordable rite now list  For a cuban sandwich they are excellent and have the tat havana line series flavor, just tuned down some


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice package.


----------



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

We'll put humidity control if you request it. We normally use water pillows for those customers that do. Glad to see your package arrived in good shape.

Thanks,
Matt

TexCigars.com Order Monkey


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice... I will be picking up some of those babies...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

MithShrike said:


> We'll put humidity control if you request it. We normally use water pillows for those customers that do. Glad to see your package arrived in good shape.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt
> ...


ok , thanks, ill remember to request them next time  the smokes are now safe in the humidor so no phears !! you guys are great, and next on the order list is the EO 601


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

cboor001 said:


> Nice... I will be picking up some of those babies...


nice man ! i knew the pics would convice yah if you wherent allready. there a great smoke, and you cant touch the texcigar price


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good Chad


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj said:


> Looks good Chad


have you tried the P1 yet ?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Texcigars.com....why the name if you are out of AZ?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> Texcigars.com....why the name if you are out of AZ?


inquiring minds want to know !


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Texcigars.com....why the name if you are out of AZ?


I've always wondered this too...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

redbeard said:


> have you tried the P1 yet ?


no,not the P1 but was gifted a P3 and was pretty tasty smoke


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj said:


> no,not the P1 but was gifted a P3 and was pretty tasty smoke


well have to take care of that :wazzapp:


----------



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Texcigars.com....why the name if you are out of AZ?


The boss man started it when he lived in Houston. He moved here to AZ for a day job and built the company.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I love the P1 and for the $ they cant be beat!!! When did the packaging change the ones I have are wraped in foil???


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

sofaman said:


> I love the P1 and for the $ they cant be beat!!! When did the packaging change the ones I have are wraped in foil???


i think that was the first batch, with 25 to a box, but thats are no more  now you get 31 celloed ? never tried those ones but id like to do a comparison


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. For the $ the Tat Ps cant be beat. Enjoy.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tats a nice grab


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet pick-up - tasty Tats!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very good smokes, nice grab at a nicer price. Brian, hey man, I live in Bama and am still called a NY bastige!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet haul!! The Series P are awesome smokes. And the price is even better!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like you got a good deal---Pics do look awesome--Thanks!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick up!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice gars for sure!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Excellent grab!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pick-up


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smoking my first one from this particular box ! taste like the ones i get here local  tex cigars is officially legit heheh. have to give matt a hard time lol


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

I visited that site not an hour ago, thanks to Chris' (cboor001) list. Like this forum more every day.


----------

